

TechTalk: Data Jujitsu featuring DJ Patil in Burlingame, CA on July 25 - ganjianwei
http://bigdatatellatalk.eventbrite.com/

======
almostrufio
Awesome! They have some of the best, brightest, young engineers at tellapart.
Can't wait to go!

